# 40g stocking will they work together



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

*c/p*ok so want the tank is planted and cycled i figured i would start with 3 zebra danios, then a couple weeks get 3 tiger barbs, then 3 peppered cory cats 3 dwarf gouramis and finely 2 small angels. i know im about 3" over the 1" per gallon but i will have either the sun sun canister filter or the marineland C360 canister filter hooked up. would this be safe together? short list
2 angels 6"each 12"
3 dwaf gouramis 2"each 6"
3 peppered cory 2 1/2"each 7 1/2"
3 tiger barbs 3"each 9"
3 zebra danois 3"each 9"
------
43 1/2" total
and some shrimp too but lots of people say they dont count towards bio load. maybe switch out the tigar barbs for 3 badis which at full grown is also 3" 

thanks forr any and all advice


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are my opinions

2 angels 6"each 12"--------------- Cant go wrong with angels IMO
3 dwaf gouramis 2"each 6"--------- no more than 2 IMO
3 peppered cory 2 1/2"each 7 1/2"--I would take them to 6
3 tiger barbs 3"each 9"----------- NO!!! tend to be fin nippers
3 zebra danois 3"each 9"---------- Take up to 9 or exchange for another schooling fish

I always prefer fewer species and larger schools but thats just me I guess


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok can I mix the corys up like 3 peppered and 3 of another kind? And what other schooling fish do you think would go good with this mix


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont see a problem with mixing cories. I really like these guys.
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: True Rummynose Tetra


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just watch which cories you buy as some won't school with others that are not like them. My sterbai completely stays away from the other cories that I have. Albino and peppers will school as will albinos and emerald greens, or emerald greens and peppers.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Panda Cory Cat Corydora CatfishThanks guys for the responses.
Susankat do you think the panda corys would mix with the emeralds?

And do you think this is a good mix of plants to start with or should I just get java ferns, java moss, banana plants,and some Anarchis plants.

Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: Aquarium Plant Pack - Standard


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I had BIG problems with angels and tiger barbs together so if I were you I would choose one or the other (GO FOR THE ANGELS!! lol thats just my oppinion)


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

RhumbaGirl said:


> I had BIG problems with angels and tiger barbs together so if I were you I would choose one or the other (GO FOR THE ANGELS!! lol thats just my oppinion)


agreeed i only keep short finned fish with my tiger barbs, danios, bala sharks, rasboras and tetras.


----------

